# NEW RO water ok for tads?



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Is brand new RO water ok for tads? the cycling process wont kill the tads when you put them in? The tads were in a brom with little to no water in it, so i couldnt accimulate them at all.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

No. I hate to say just no, but I'm sick and can't think other than to say that RO and distilled water will pull electrons from the frog's cells causing all sorts of issues like death. I'm sorry and I'm sure someone will have a better explanation. For now just use tap water with Amquel or Prime or another water conditioner that removes chlorine. Well water natural spring water or filtered drinking water is fine too.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

use aged tap water

or spring water

not RO water - it's too pure.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had great luck with RO water when RO Right is added. If it is not added, like stated, it is too pure and will leach out nutrients. When I got my first tads, I used RO straight and got all SLS. After adding RO Right to that, never had any issues again. A little blackwater extract never hurts as well.
Scott


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Just think of RO as "Hungry Water"


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Occidentalis said:


> Just think of RO as "Hungry Water"


Dude, that's a brilliant, catchy descriptor for RO !!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Dude, that's a brilliant, catchy descriptor for RO !!


Haha, thanks. I refer to rainwater/aged tap as "Hippo Marinade" too if you're up for one more.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

ok i will transfer them into aged tap water tommorow. it wont start a cycle or anything will it? i dont want my tads dieing form a nitrate spike


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Dude, that's a brilliant, catchy descriptor for RO !!


I *love* that too! Brilliant!!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Occidentalis said:


> Haha, thanks. I refer to rainwater/aged tap as "Hippo Marinade" too if you're up for one more.


 
Don't press your luck.....


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have been using spring water for mine they are thriving in it too! (Deer Park Rules)

Mitch


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Straight RO water is just fine for your tads. We use straight RO water, java moss, and indian almond leaves and have raised 1000s of dart frogs.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I use aged tap water all the way with very good results.

Anyone remember osmosis from their biology classes? 


Osmosis has the effect to transfer ions (electrically charged solved particles) from the higher concentrated area to the lower concentrated area through a cell wall. Every living cell contains, basicly said, salts. If you put a tad in water with a smaller salt concentration then the tad's cells, like RO, or yes hungry water  , salts will thrive from the tad to the water until concentrations are equal. In short: the cells will not be able to work properly and the tad dies. The ion flow implements a water flow from the lower concentrated side to the higher concentrated side. Which means RO water will drain into your tad, exploding the cells; when you find your tad or egg dead and white swollen, this just happened.

But then you have to know that there are differences in RO water. RO water can have different purities which are described in it's conductivity, in Siemens. The lower this value the less it is suited for tads. Maybe the people who had success with RO had a higher S value than those who did not succeed?

I will go for a: NO, NEW RO water NOT ok for tads. 

Have a nice day 


gluedl


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

joshsfrogs said:


> Straight RO water is just fine for your tads. We use straight RO water, java moss, and indian almond leaves and have raised 1000s of dart frogs.


I would imagine the addition of moss and leaves helps offset the purity of the water making it safe for them??


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> I would imagine the addition of moss and leaves helps offset the purity of the water making it safe for them??



I guess so, measuring would be the easiest way to be sure


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Osmosis. Thanks gluedl. No more meds for me.


----------

